# wiring diagram



## AuDi200 (Nov 17, 2006)

any one know where i can find a wiring diagram for my 1989 audi 200 turbo quattro


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

whats the wiring diagram for....like are you talkin for like a radio or something specific like that?


----------



## AuDi200 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (abcd123)*

I want one all of the wiring because i am trying to find out where the short is in my car?


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: wiring diagram (AuDi200)*

So far my two 91's, a 100 and a 200, have not had wiring problems. I have seen many posts where other owners of Audi cars like ours with the type-44 body, have encountered electrical shorts in the driver side front door where the harness enters the door. The frequent flexing causes the aged and brittle wire sheath to crack and disintigrate. The other location is in the trunk lid where flexing occurs. The door wiring usually affects power windows; I don't recall if it blows fuses also. Bentley publishing in Massachusetts has a 3 volume set of manuals for our cars; they are $100 or so.
Gordy
Mahtomedi MN


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: wiring diagram (AuDi200)*

You need to procure the Bentley Manuals for this series car
Here is a set I found $100 - you can't beat it
http://www.audifans.com/market...=3372


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: wiring diagram (GTQ)*

post what specific manual you need in the wanted part of audifans marketplace. I got a 5000 manual for 87 5000cs turbo quattro for $50US.
Also on the boost question, you could probably get a chipped ecu that will bring your turbo boost up to around 1.8, along with a few other modifications.


_Modified by abcd123 at 8:21 PM 1/5/2007_


----------



## AuDi200 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: wiring diagram (AuDi200)*

Ok i would like to thank everyone for their help, i found the short it was actually in the headlight switch, now the next step is finding another switch.


----------

